# Piranhas not doing to good



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

I have 3 piranhas in a 30 gallon tank. I've noticed that they are acting funny. Looking closer I saw that they all have little white dots all over their bodies. I thought it was ich at first but the spots are not as white and smaller than what I've seen in other fish. It's even on their eyes and they are starting to become cloudy. They aren't eating normally and their color has faded. One of them has been "sitting" on the bottom and is somewhat tilted. Any ideas on what this is or how to cure it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

crank up your heat to 84-86 degres F........get some "Aquarisol" , and treat the tank..in 48 hours do a 60-70% water change and treat again.....


----------



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

where can i get Aquarisol? Is it available in pet stores?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes..should be commonly available...it has probably been on the market for 40 or 50 years..


----------



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

I went to the petstore today but I couldn't find any Aquarisol. Is there any other products I could use? What exactly am I treating? Maybe I could find another product that does the same thing. I've got the temperature in my tank up to 80 right now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's ICK. There are many kinds of ick, but they're similar enough to each other to treat most kinds all the same way. treat accordingly with whatever GOOD ick med you can find.


----------



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I need to put another heater in the tank. It's on all the way and the temperature is staying at 80. I have some ick treatment I've used before that seemed to work ok. It's called ick-away and makes the water all blue. My pleco died last night. I don't know why. Maybe because of the temp change?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ich likes to attatch itself to softer tissues..plecos have an armored skin..so the ich gets into the gills first..long before you can see it.


----------

